# Are Computers Male Or Female?



## kburra (Dec 31, 2021)

A group of men and a group of women were given a piece of paper and a pencil and asked to write down what gender they thought a computer might be, including four arguments to back up their reasoning.

*The men’s group decided that computers were female and wrote:*

No one but their creator understands their internal logic
The native language they use to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else
Even the smallest mistakes are stored in long term memory for later retrieval
As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending half your paycheck on accessories for it
*The women’s group decided that computers must be male and wrote*:


In order to do anything with them, you have to turn them on
They have a lot of data but still can’t think for themselves
They are supposed to help you solve problems, but half the time they ARE the problem
As soon as you commit to one, you realize that if you had waited a little longer, you could have gotten a better model…
*The women won!!!!*


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 31, 2021)

Mine seems to swing both ways, some days it's a real bit*h and others a son of one...


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 31, 2021)

Tell you what, my computer is probably the result of it having orchiectomy surgery!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 31, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Tell you what, my computer is probably the result of it having orchiectomy surgery!


Had to look that one up, I learned a new word.  Kinda wish I hadn't.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 31, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Had to look that one up, I learned a new word.  Kinda wish I hadn't.


It does have a double meaning, but don't worry, take a peek at Babette Davis, as she rang in her 70th birthday this month with a jaw-dropping swimsuit shoot with photographer, Dino Mosley. You might need a chilled glass of water to recover though, be warned, she is gorgeous!
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...andma-goes-viral-stunning-swimsuit-shoot.html


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 31, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Babette Davis


OMG!  She can't be 70, not years anyway.

I am just a few months away from 70, things will have to improve a lot for me to be in her league!


----------



## Devi (Dec 31, 2021)

"Are Computers Male Or Female?"

I get the fun aspect of this, but I would have said "neither" — a computer is an "it".


----------



## Gaer (Dec 31, 2021)

Wait a minute.  arn't there 57 other genders?   hahaha!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 31, 2021)

Gaer said:


> arn't there 57 other genders?


At least!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 31, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It does have a double meaning, but don't worry, take a peek at Babette Davis, as she rang in her 70th birthday this month with a jaw-dropping swimsuit shoot with photographer, Dino Mosley. You might need a chilled glass of water to recover though, be warned, she is gorgeous!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...andma-goes-viral-stunning-swimsuit-shoot.html


Well, that is just depressing.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

They're binary.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> OMG!  She can't be 70, not years anyway.
> 
> I am just a few months away from 70, things will have to improve a lot for me to be in her league!


She looks a lot like Tina Turner, I think.

And that's great for her, but I ate ham this evening and I'm gonna eat some more tomorrow.
I also had collard greens, though. Michelle cooked them and (in bacon grease) they were super yummy!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2021)

My computer is definitely male. All it does when I am using it is  I get screwed.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 1, 2022)

My computers are and always have been an “It.” No logic recognizable as human male or female. I’m sure they have Alien souls/spirits.


----------

